# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Kush di më shumë barcaleta? Këtu do qeshni shumë ose pak!

## gentian tilka

Ne nje klase mesuesja para se te ikte, informoi nxenesit per temen e neserme qe do te diskutonin: 
MESUESJA:
Nxenes te dashur neser do te flasim per (si i bihet me dore)
nje nxenes hidhet dhe thote mesuese mesuese pe ne qe qi...e te vijme????????????

----------


## EndTironci

hahhahahhah nice one

ishte coli nklass dhe spo rrite rahat sa knej anej ne i thot msusja coli cohu nmsim ja bo coli oohuuuuuuu zhyshe mu mka ardh kaka ti thu cohu nmsim

----------


## malli

dua te behem politikan
-----------------------------------
- cfare do te studiosh o Gimi? - po e pyet Tani me rastin e perfundimit
te shkolles  Gimin.
- do te behem politikan , - ia kthen Gimi
-po pse pikerisht politikan?! - e pyeti perseri Tani
-ngaqe e kam me kollaj , politikani e kryen fakultetin per nje vit, dhe ndonjehere pa shkuar ne fakultet fare , - ja kthen Gimi

----------


## Blerim London

ja po e them edhe une nje 

Na ishte nje italjan edhe erdhi ne shqiperi .
ai filloi duke pytur qytetaret a ky eshte kali i skednerbeut ?
qytetaret i pergjigjen ehe

prap pyeten ai 
perseri ashtu i pergjigjen ehe

edhe ai nuk e keupton se ca do me than kjo fjala ehe
edhe shkon edhe pyeten nje polic 

i thot ca do me than kjo fjala  ehe?
ai i thot do me than po 

po ato njerzit qe jan pa shkolle e perdorin kete fjalen ehe 
ai e pyeten policin 
po ti a je me shkolle ?

ai si burre i mire i thote 

ehe ehe 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## malli

llogaria e marteses
----------------------------
nje koprrac qe nuk i dilte asgje prej dore , nje dite e pyet nje mik te vetin;
- a kam me leverdi me nje grua apo me mire  te gatuaj vete.
- me mire martohu!
- pse?
- sepse ajo do gatuaj gjellera qe nuk te pelqejne ty dhe ato i hani me gjate  dhe kurseni me shume!!

----------


## Blerim London

sa na ka bo me qeshe 
malli je shum e mire 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## malli

rrofsh vllai
---------------------------------
buqete deshirash!!!!

- a eshte bija e juaj e lumtur ne jeten bashkeshortore?
- e pyet nje   mike mikeshen e vet.
-madje shume! dhendrin e kemi shume te mire
vajza ime mund ti kerkoje atij cfare ti doje  zemra, ai na i ploteson deshirat e saj neve
- po ju?
- ne i plotesojme pastaj deshirat e tij me radhe , ju pergjigj mikesha!!! .

----------


## Blerim London

ja edhe nje 

iken nje gjuetar ne spital,mbase disa dite shkojn shoket e tije me i bo nj vizit 
ene i thon he mo ca pate ?
ky qe ishte ne spital u thot si i vrisni ju artit ?
i than to ja ne hym ke shpella edhe bertasim aiiiiiiiiiiiiii heeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhu

kur  del ariu  edhe ne i gjuajm 
e po mire keshtu e bera edhe une 
bertita aiiiiiiiiiii uuuuuuuuuu eeeeeeeeeee 
ariu doli edhe un i gjuajta  po ai snaloi .4

(sa per dieni ai gjuateri kishte hy ne tunel te trenit per te ber gjueti )

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## malli

ha ha ha  e bukur fare vllai 
hallall  je shume i mire (malli)
ciao

----------


## EDVIR

beni shkon e pyet babane : a babi ca do te thote teori e ca do te thote praktike ?
babai : eh te keqen baba po rritesh edhe ti edon te mesosh shume gjera , po mire atehere shko pyte mamin se a do te shkonte te flinte me nje zezak per nje milion . shkon beni dhe e pyet mamin : posi jo per nje milion do shkoja me gjithe qejf .
kthehet beni edhe i tregon babit , babai i thot perseri : po shko pyete edhe vilmen [motra] nese do shkonte edhe ajo me nje zezak per nje mil. shkon beni tek vilma : ua per nje mil. si sdo shkoja .... kthehet beni perseri tek babi edhe i thot pergjigjen . babai i thot perseri te shkoje tek erjoni [ vellai] dhe ta pyese nese do shkonte me nje zezak per nje mil, shkon beni edhe pyet erjonin : per nje mil. -thot erjoni-do shkoja dy here . dhe kthehet beni tek babai dhe e pyet se cfare kuptimi kishte kjo ? 
babai: degjo te keqen babi ; ne teori kemi dy kurva dhe nje bethar , kurse ne praktike do kishim tre mil . 

lind pyetja po ju cfare do benit ?

----------


## gentian tilka

Ja dhe nga mua nje:
ishte nje cift dhe nje nate kishin shkuar te pinin nga nje gote jashte.
kur u kthyhen ne shtepi burri mori vesh qe i kishte vdekur gjyshi nga merzia e shumte qe kalonte vetem, kaloi nje dite, dy , tre, kater, pese, nje muaj dhe e shoqja deshte qe te bente dashuri por ai nuk ia varte fare. Te nesermen kjo vete tek nje shoqe e vet dhe i thote qe kshu kshu qe kur vdiq i gjyshi nuk me ben me dashuri si tia bej. Shiko thot shoqja vet do shkosh ne shtepi dhe do rish shume e merzitur dhe mos fole fare. Shkoi ne shtepi, asgje kjo i thote i shoqi cke qe je kaq e merzitur e shoqja thote asgje asgje dhe kthehet nga ana tjeter, ama keshtu thote ky nje ta zene dhe ta qi..e dhe pastaj ajo ube sa e gezuar dhe i thote i shoqi ta disha une se merzia kalon me nje te qime nuk e lija te vdiste gjyshi.

----------


## Enkela B.

nje arab, nje egjiptian dhe nje shqiptare u takuan bashke, dhe mundoheshin te genjenin njeri tjetrin per shkallen e te nxehtit. ''temperatura ne arabi eshte aq e larte, sa te gjithe lumejte valojne nga nxehtesia,'' tha arabi
''ne egjipt ben aq nxehte sa nuk kemi nevoje per furra. mjafton qe buken ta gatuajme dhe ta nxjerrim ne diell, buka piqet vete.''
''s'paskeni gje fare, - u thote shqiptari. -ne vendin tone detyrohemi ti mbajme pulat me akullore qe te mos i bejne vezet te ziera.''

----------


## Nuk_dua

Keto jane me te vertete te bukura por mua nuk me rrihet dhe po e shkruaj dhe une nje. 


Nje peshkatare megjithe te shoqen jetonin me ato qe kapte ky, nje dite kur zuri nje peshk te madh u nis i lumtur per ne shtepi me gezim. Rruges degjin nje ze qe i thoshte: leshome !! Kthehet dhe nuk shikon njeri. Prape zeri i fliste :lakuriq nate: eshome !! u habit nga ky ze dhe pa dashje i hedh syte nga goja e peshkut dhe sheh qe ato leviznin. Pyet  peshkun: ti po me flet ? Po pergjigjet peshku une nuk jam peshk i thjeshte por jam Zane uji. Ti me leshone dhe une te plotesoje tre deshira. Ehe thote peshkatari nuk me besohet. Provoje i thote Zana. Ai i thote qe çesmen aty afer ta bente qe te rridhte birre. Ajo i thote eshte birre. Ky e provon dhe beson. E dyta thote peshkatari, dua qe liqeni ku une peshkoj te jete birre ne vend te ujit. E bere thote Zana. Te treten i thote Zana. Dua qe shurra ime te jete birre. E bere i pergjigjet Zana. Ky e leshon Zanen ne liqen dhe i lumtur kthehet ne shtepi, gruaja i thote: po peshku ? Dhe ai i tregon historine e Zanes. Gruaja e lumtur kthehet dhe u be gati te iki me vrap. Ku vete i thote i shoqi ? Po shkoj te marre gotat. Leri gotat dhe ajde ta pish me shishe birren.

----------


## Nuk_dua

Tjeter: 
Peshkatari si gjithmone ushqente me peshk familjen e tij. Nje dite duke ecur rrugeve te pyllit sheh nje zonje te ve ne pyll. Pershendetje i thote zonja. Ky ia kthen.Ajo e pyet me se merrej me peshkim. Zonje i thote: te te bej nje loje ? Mire i thote ky por ça fiton ti e ça fitoj une ? Ajo i thote nese e gjen nga cila ane e kam vaginen do te te le te besh dashuri me mua, nese jo do me japesh peshkun. Ok i thote peshkatari "nga para e ke ". Jo i thote zonja dhe perkulet me te ndenjurat nga peshkatari dhe e nxjerr vaginen nga prapa. Gruaja i thote: nuk paska dal gje sot ? jo i thote peshaktari. Diten tjeter e njejta histori por kete dite zonja e nxjerr nga para. Gruaja prape me pyetjen qe nuk te eci prape ? Ai prape i thote jo. Kjo histri po zgjaste. Peshkatari thoshte para per vaginin ajo e nxirrte prapa, ai prapa ajo para. Nje dite gruaja i thote: ore burre do sjellesh peshk ne shtepi apo te iki te ime me une ? Ai i pergjigjet me nje tone te ashper. Grua pa u stabilizuar vagina nuk ka peshk ne kete shtepi.

----------


## Nuk_dua

Tirane.
 Nja ca vlonjate te pire vune bast kush hipte te kali i Kaserbeut. 
hipen njeri qe ishte me i piri. E sheh polici dhe filloi ti bertiste qe ky te zbriste nga kali. 
I piri i pergjigjet: ore nuk kuptoj nje gje me ty, ti o vella polic çke qe nxehesh e me thua te zbres ? Mua nuk po me thote gje i zoti i kalit ti me çan bithen.

----------


## Nuk_dua

Prape une nuk ju ndahem !!!

Me ty e kam o Z.Tilka. 
Dhe une di shume por jam i lodhur nga nervat, megjithate po te them dhe nje tjeter. 
Dy gjatare dalin per gjah dhe u verdallisen nje mengjes te tere, aty nga pasditja pas buke njeri ngrihet per te bere shurr** te nje peme. Papritur nje gjarper e kafshon te koka e atij muhabetit dhe ky filloi te bertiste me te madhe, e degjon shoku dhe i vete ne ndihme por nuk dinte nga keto gjera. I demtuari i thote: ik me vrap ne fshat dhe pyet doktorin. Ok i pergjigjet shoku. Mori rrugen me vrap dhe shkoi te doktori e i thote keshtu e ashtu per shokun, mire i thote doktori. Te vendi i kafshimit preje ne forme kryqi dhe thithi helmin. Ne rregull i pergjigjet gjatari dhe iken me vrap per te shoku. E gjen ne nje gjendje shoku por kur pa shokun ti vinte i ndriu fytyra dhe e pyet me gjysem zeri: he ça te tha doktori ? Ky e shikon vendin e kafshuar mendohet e i pergjigjet. Me tha qe nuk ka shpetim i bie te vdesesh.

----------


## CHAKALLI

po e them edhe un nje 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Nje ambasador bullgar shkon per pune ne japoni .
Japonezet i japin nje dhome dhe i lejne dhe nje GEJSHA(sherbyese me te cilen nuk munde te besh mardhenje seksuale).
mbas shum ditesh ne japoni ambasadori vendose te bej mardhenje me GEJSHEN dhe ne nje fare menyre i thote ,
dhe fidhon e shtrengon gejshen sa andej kendej ,kur degjo GEJSHEN te thon HIAN VUA ,HIAN VUA ,HIAN VUA.
ambasadori kujtoi se po thoshte me forte dhe angazhohet akoma me shum.
si perfundim te nesermen takohet me ambasadorin japonez ne nje fushe golfi.
Japonesi ben nje goditje dhe pa pritur fidhon e bertet.
HIAN VUA
HIAN VUA
HIAN VUA
ambasadori  bullgar i cuditur e pyet per kuptimin e fjales .
dhe japonezi me sy te zgurdudhuar nga inati i pergjigjet .
                                                                                                                     VRIM E GABUAR

----------


## bexheti

(ne kohen e enverit)
pula-une e bej vezen me te madhe se ty!
rosa-ska gje ,kaloria esht e 1te!
pula- e po veza ime kushton 10lek,jotja 8lek!
rosa-pse mi budallaqe jam une,se caj by.hen per 1 2lekshe !!

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

nje dite ne pazar nje fshatar po merrte prej dore nje kal dhe po kalonte mes qytetit aty pran tij po kalonte nje kalimtar dhe i tha , ku po e con ket  gomare hidhet fshatari dhe i thote se  nuk eshte gomar por kal , ste thash ty i thot kalimtari kalin pyeta   lol

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

nje i dehur ne autobus  sa here ndalonte autobuzi  ai u ngrinte ne kembe dhe bertiste ju dhjevfsha te gjithve pervec ketij xhajes qe kam afer   nje here dy here xhaja u be kureshtar tha me vete ja ta pyes nje here pse te gjithe don me i dhje e mua jo dhe e pyet o cun  pse  te gjithe don ti dhjeses e mua jo? rri urt ti xhaje se ty te kam per te fshire ******.

----------

